# Why Baron Davis is so much better than Kobe!



## RaginCajun

Baron is a one-man show(ask Tracy McLady) Kobe is a groupie on Shaq's franchise. If you put kobe on the grizzles, they will still suck! 

P.s. Baron's crossover is wayy better than Kobe.:laugh:


----------



## Chops




----------



## g-dog-rice

Was this supposed to be a joke?


----------



## twolvefan11

actually, i agree!


----------



## g-dog-rice

Kobe 
- Won 3 rings 
- age 23, many more years left
- Was pick to be in the US team but turn it down due to getting married 
- All star game mvp 
- Almost broke the all star points record 
- So close on breaking the all time laker 1st half points with 34. 
- career high game 56, could have put up over 60 or 70 points if he played th 4th. 
- look at the stats from playoff games... even when he is sick he put up 27.1 ppg 
- nba dunk contest winner 
- put up 30 points in the rookie game. 

As you can see, Kobe is a whole lot better. I rest my case...


----------



## RollWithEm

*What???*

Baron is a triple-double waiting to happen, but better than Kobe??? I am a HUGE Hornets fan who was thrilled when they actually move to my home town, but Baron better than Kobe??? Let's check the stats:

Baron Davis
6-3, 223, 23 years old, no rings
18.1 PPG
4.3 RPG
8.5 APG
2.1 SPG
.57 BPG
41.7 FG%
35.6 3P%
58.0 FT%
2.83 assist to turnover ratio

Kobe Bryant
6-7, 210, 23 years old, 3 rings
25.2 PPG
5.5 RPG
5.5 APG
1.5 SPG
.84 BPG
46.9 FG%
25.9 3P%
82.9 FT%
1.97 assist to turnover ratio

It looks like a choice between {height, points, rebounds, and good shooting from the field and the line} and {assists, steals, and three point percentage}.
I'm still gonna go with the rings, but I didn't know the two were that comparable.


----------



## kflo

you certainly don't need to look at stats to figure out who the better player right now is (clearly kobe, and it's not very close). just watch the games.


----------



## 2010Illini

> Originally posted by <b>RaginCajun</b>!
> Baron is a one-man show(ask Tracy McLady) Kobe is a groupie on Shaq's franchise. If you put kobe on the grizzles, they will still suck!
> 
> P.s. Baron's crossover is wayy better than Kobe.:laugh:


:no: I am a huge Baron fan but c'mon, I even hate Kobe but he's twice as good as Baron.


----------



## <<<D>>>

*Re: WHY IS KOBE MUCH BETTER THAN BARON DAVIS....HERE'S WHY*



> Originally posted by <b>RaginCajun</b>!
> Baron is a one-man show(ask Tracy McLady) Kobe is a groupie on Shaq's franchise. If you put kobe on the grizzles, they will still suck!
> 
> P.s. Baron's crossover is wayy better than Kobe.:laugh:



Baron is a solid player, especially on the offensive end, but he doesn't play any Deffense and a victim as well, the bigger guards have that advantage......you've seen it!!!

I'd take Kobe's overall game over Baron's cross over anyday, and if that's not enough, how about a dagger for the 4th qtr, and let me top it off with 3 Rings at the age of 23 baby and thee only playa being compared to the great MJ. Oh yeah let me include........ALL NBA Playa & ALL NBA Deffense

Sorry Bro......NO COMPARISON HERE!!! just proven facts


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

T-Mac is BETTER then Kobe and B-Davis!That should PI$$ OFF sum of u peeps?!?!


----------



## g-dog-rice

Kobe 
- Won 3 rings 
- age 23, many more years left
- Was pick to be in the US team but turn it down due to getting married 
- All star game mvp 
- Almost broke the all star points record 
- So close on breaking the all time laker 1st half points with 34. 
- career high game 56, could have put up over 60 or 70 points if he played th 4th. 
- look at the stats from playoff games... even when he is sick he put up 27.1 ppg 
- nba dunk contest winner 
- put up 30 points in the rookie game. 

6-7, 210, 23 years old
25.2 PPG
5.5 RPG
5.5 APG
1.5 SPG
.84 BPG
46.9 FG%
25.9 3P%
82.9 FT%
1.97 assist to turnover ratio

Make T-mac a second option and he would not be close to as good. Kobe is better.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

> Make T-Mac a 2nd option and he would not be close to as good.Kobe is better.


I can say the same about Kobe!Take Shaq out of the equation and make Kobe the #1 option,and he WOULDNT be as good as he is now,cuz he would get double and triple-teamed.The only reason Kobe puts up GREAT numbers is cuz hes the ONLY SUPER-STAR in the league that gets played man to man,cuz the opponent has to triple-team Shaq!

WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Chops

Kobe takes about .7 less shots per game than T-Mac. He also gets easier shots than T-Mac. This discussion is stale anyways....


----------



## kobe owns t-mac

Heat Lunatic-

Are you saying Kobe never gets double or triple teamed? When Shaq is injured he scores alot even though he is double teamed. T-mac only averaged like 15 ppg with Vince.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

U created a new SN aka Kobe owns T-Mac,just to call me out?:laugh:


----------



## kobe owns t-mac

Actually, i was going to make that anyway but i just made it


----------



## nixfan

Why are pepole listing the mot ridiculos things to prove Kobe is better?
" Almost broke the all star points record?" 
" So close on breaking the all time laker 1st half points with 34"
"- nba dunk contest winner "
"- put up 30 points in the rookie game."
Am I supposed to look at his post and think "well T-Mac came in second to Vince in the Slam Dunk Contest, and Kobe won it so he must be better." Pretty much the only way to see who is eally better is to watch the players on an everyday basis. I would say that both T-Mac and Kobe are pretty equal but give the edge to Kobe because he has the best killer instinct in the game. Baron Davis is not on their level.


----------



## T-ro

tmac was still develping when playing with vince, he blossomed due to experience...it still would have happened if he were on the raptors. Kobe is a more finished product than tmac, as far as skill, at the moment kobe wins, however, tmac has a lot more potential and could easily become better than kobe within a couple years.


----------



## hunterb14

> Originally posted by <b>RaginCajun</b>!
> Baron is a one-man show(ask Tracy McLady) Kobe is a groupie on Shaq's franchise. If you put kobe on the grizzles, they will still suck!
> 
> P.s. Baron's crossover is wayy better than Kobe.:laugh:


First off you cant use the excuse: Well Kobe has Shaq

ypu cannot use this as an excuse. What if Davis had Shaq?
I guarentee his ppg would drop. Kobe is a better defencsve player, a better rebounder and a better clutch player IMO. 

Kobe score more points, grabs more rebouns, blocks more shots and is a better FT shooter.

I dont know about you but to me Kobe is hands down better than Davis. He is also more versitle. Kobe is better at offense AND defense than Baron Davis.


----------



## shobe42

You don't win on potential


----------



## k^2

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> 
> - Was pick to be in the US team but turn it down due to getting married
> \


I'm not getting into this argument about Kobe because I've allready said what I want to about him. I was just wondering what this fact has to do with anything. I mean WOW HE WAS MARRIED give him a freakin medal!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>RaginCajun</b>!
> Baron is a one-man show(ask Tracy McLady) Kobe is a groupie on Shaq's franchise. If you put kobe on the grizzles, they will still suck!
> 
> P.s. Baron's crossover is wayy better than Kobe.:laugh:


:laugh: I hate do ask this, but...is there a lot of pollution and bad chemicals in the air where you live?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not getting into this argument about Kobe because I've allready said what I want to about him. I was just wondering what this fact has to do with anything. I mean WOW HE WAS MARRIED give him a freakin medal!!!!


His point was that Kobe was picked to be on the USA team, and Davis wasn't. And just incase anyone thought that Kobe wasn't picked, he explained that the reason he didn't play was because he got married. 

If you would've thought about this...you would've seen that he wasn't glorifying the fact that he got married.


----------



## k^2

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> 
> His point was that Kobe was picked to be on the USA team, and Davis wasn't. And just incase anyone thought that Kobe wasn't picked, he explained that the reason he didn't play was because he got married.
> 
> If you would've thought about this...you would've seen that he wasn't glorifying the fact that he got married.


Allright i got ya. I was seriously wondering but now that you say that it makes sense.


----------



## TheRealist

Wow, another Kobe topic. Suprise, Suprise! It's official, the haters love him as much as the homers.


----------



## Kobeshaq0834

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Is he normal?

Baron better the Kobe?

U know what?

I had sex with Carmen Electra


YEAH RIGH


----------



## ViNSaNiTy1127

some people be smokin' some odd stuff..
no question about this one..

I HATE kobe's, but he's the best in the league..BY FAR..

baron who?..EXactly!!


----------



## HORNETSFAN

Kobe is certainly better than Davis. However, those who say Davis cannot play defense or say "Baron who?" are just kidding themselves.


----------



## thrice911

I was just looking at Baron' stats and noticed how horrible a free-throw shooter he is! I mean how can an all-star point guard shoot 58% from the stripe, especially one that is super-athletic and can attack the rim and get fouled constantly like Baron. He shot over 60% the two seasons before, but that is still pretty horrible. It is amazing that Baron never gets much criticism, I mean Shaq always gets made fun of for his bad free-throw shooting and he is a center who almsot shot as good a % as Baron last season in like a million more attempts! I think baron is a great point guard, but why is it that I never hear about his awful free-throw shot?


----------



## TheRifleman

I love the dogged determination of Baron, BUT to even compare him to Kobe is not applicable. For one thing, they don't even play the same position. For another thing, Baron is a short bull dog and Kobe is a sleek greyhound. Baron does his thing well, but not better than Kidd and Kobe does his thing arguably better than all swingmen.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

Kobe is on top of his mountain.

Baron is still climbing his.




Kobe will always be better than Baron though. Though Baron could one day become the best Point in the league. Once he reaches his potential.


----------



## The OUTLAW

This is ridiculus, no way that Baron is better than Kobe. This is also an apples and oranges conversation. Both teams are different each one plays a different position but if I were starting my team I would take Kobe in front of Baron.


----------



## JaK

As much as I hate the "silver spooned" Kobe, he is better than Baron... Baron still has a way to go... But Baron is still a sweet player..


----------



## beautifulkobe

"Silver spooned" lol.

So much hate!!!!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Why even both comparing Baron Davis to Kobe Bryant? They don't play the same position, so it's a hard thing to judge. Both are franchise players though, but overall Kobe is the better player. If someone asked me who I'd rather have play pg, I'd say Baron, but otherwise it's Kobe all the way.

And for those who say wait until Kobe doesn't have Shaq, to measure him, do I have to point something out? In the 2000 finals, Kobe was the main reason the Lakers beat the Pacers. That one game that went into OT at Indy, with Shaq fouled out, Kobe simply took the game over.. that was the moment when the kid officially became a man.

In that game Kobe was in a position where if he didn't show up, the Pacers would've had full momentum in that series, and who knows what would've happened if he didn't? But Kobe wasn't afraid to succeed, cause he already met failure the year he was bricking everything against the Jazz in the playoffs. And because of that that moment where Kobe completely matured in the Finals, the Lakers now have three rings.. so don't go saying it's all Shaq for why they have the rings.

Kobe Bryant is the second best player in the league, and there's nothing anyone can do to change that by talking on these forums. When the pressures on, he's money. And the fact that no team out west has someone to answer to him, is a big blow, and is a big reason why the Lakers will win their fourth championship this year.

And this is all coming from a guy who hates the Lakers, and Kobe.

-Tim


----------

